# Targa Standard Poodles



## TrublackStandard (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard of or has a Dog from this breeder? I am looking for a true Black standard! Thanks everyone for all of your help!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you should look into NightsEcho Standard Poodles in BC. I believe their dogs go back to some of the lines you mentioned previously.


----------



## TrublackStandard (Jun 4, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I think you should look into NightsEcho Standard Poodles in BC. I believe their dogs go back to some of the lines you mentioned previously.


I contacted her no puppies but I will keep in touch  I just want to have a back up plan just in case


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I contacted this breeder (Patti Jason) while searching for my current poodle. I've also seen her and her beautiful dogs at a few local shows. She was amazing about getting back with me on all of my questions and we were to the point of setting up a visit to her home. The only reason I didn't follow through with getting a pup from her was that her girls weren't bred yet and it was going to be a long wait for a pup. I was bitten hard by the puppy bug and felt I didn't want to wait the 4+ months it would have taken to get a pup from her. I ended up getting my black poodle from a breeder closer by who had puppies ready to go within 12 weeks. I'm pretty sure she is a member of a Michigan poodle club also. In all of our correspondence (there was quite a bit of it) everything seemed to be right on track with what I was looking for, just got too antsy for a pup. :dance2:


----------



## TrublackStandard (Jun 4, 2012)

Meg said:


> I contacted this breeder (Patti Jason) while searching for my current poodle. I've also seen her and her beautiful dogs at a few local shows. She was amazing about getting back with me on all of my questions and we were to the point of setting up a visit to her home. The only reason I didn't follow through with getting a pup from her was that her girls weren't bred yet and it was going to be a long wait for a pup. I was bitten hard by the puppy bug and felt I didn't want to wait the 4+ months it would have taken to get a pup from her. I ended up getting my black poodle from a breeder closer by who had puppies ready to go within 12 weeks. I'm pretty sure she is a member of a Michigan poodle club also. In all of our correspondence (there was quite a bit of it) everything seemed to be right on track with what I was looking for, just got too antsy for a pup. :dance2:


Thank you! I talked to her and she seems like a very nice lady


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Did you end up purchasing a poodle from Targa? If so, how is your dog? I bought my black standard female from her back in 2010. My dog is honestly the most amazing pet I've ever owned. I had an 8 year old son at the time, and soon became pregnant after bringing Ella (our standard) home. She has been incredibly gentle and loving with both children. One time she actually came and got us when she heard my son whimpering. He ended up with a fever of 104. She slept by his side until his temperature broke. I asked the breeder for a poodle with a calm temperament and thats exactly what I got! Ella is on the smaller size, though. She's only 45 pounds ... so I'm pretty sure she was the runt. I was very clear with Patti that I was not going to show my dog, and I was more concerned about temperament. Ella's size is perfect for us! She's beautiful too!!


----------



## cgrantski (May 19, 2015)

Raysoflite - I think I have one of Ella's sons! I met her several times and she is lovely. And her son (our Rico) is absolutely wonderful.


----------

